# Do you like YIFF?



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 13, 2017)

I want to know what percentage of furs like yiff.
Tell me what's the reason because you like/don't like yiff.

I like yiff, just for one reason, the real porn it's very gross xD (Don't judge me ;_; )


----------



## Dongding (Nov 13, 2017)

Well get ready for a one sided poll lol.


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 13, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Well get ready for a one sided poll lol.


Oh yeah.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes, I like Furry porn.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 13, 2017)

It is not something I equate with my furry side and fursona.

Having seen some that has slipped through the SFW setting for FA I would have to say I found it repulsive.

Human porn is OK


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2017)

I find nearly all porn repulsive, be it furry or the human variety. The little that isn’t repulsive is very, very softcore (basic nudity but nothing else.)


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Im more of a person to find porn and photoshop snickers bars over the dicks rather then to get off to it..


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 13, 2017)

*closes all other tabs* What? WHAT? What are you looking at? I wasn't doing anything. Honest!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23584



Oh my god please stop posting that.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 13, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh my god please stop posting that.


We *ARE* the adults. >:3


----------



## TheArchiver (Nov 13, 2017)

Considering it's the face of the fandom, I'd assume it's a unanimous "yes".


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh my god please stop posting that.


Can't stop, wont Stop


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2017)

Dongding said:


> We *ARE* the adults. >:3


...Shit.

We need adults who can actually adult!


https://imgur.com/1LC6xeB


----------



## Simo (Nov 13, 2017)

Yep, depending on what's involved, it's amazing, how it can be so much more imaginative and fun than normal porn, which is pretty boring, to me.


----------



## TritheDoge (Nov 13, 2017)

wow not all yes on the poll


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 13, 2017)

I think a lot of it is, quite frankly, far more tasteful than regular vanilla porn. I almost never watch regular porn. You've got a guy and a gal and they're banging away in a room for no reason. Yawn.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Shit.
> 
> We need adults who can actually adult!
> 
> ...



Damn it Yakamaru, I laughed way too hard at this!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I think a lot of it is, quite frankly, far more tasteful than regular vanilla porn. I almost never watch regular porn. You've got a guy and a gal and they're banging away in a room for no reason. Yawn.



Don't forget about the overplayed stereotypical porn scenes/plots


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

I have to agree that what I've seen is definitely more interesting than most porn.

At first I was like "WTF no!"

And now I'm like "Well... alright, I guess so!"


----------



## Simo (Nov 13, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I think a lot of it is, quite frankly, far more tasteful than regular vanilla porn. I almost never watch regular porn. You've got a guy and a gal and they're banging away in a room for no reason. Yawn.



Or else, the pizza delivery boy came by, if you want ones with more of a plot.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Damn it Yakamaru, I laughed way too hard at this!!!


A smile on your face is all I need to make my day complete, love. <3



aloveablebunny said:


> Don't forget about the overplayed stereotypical porn scenes/plots


Amateur webcam. Need I say more? xD


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 13, 2017)

Eh to be honest I had a hard time finding porn that quite fitted my expectations. 

... I've discovered furry porn through a very open minded friend (emphasize very), and to be honest I found it as repulsive as regular porn (I find it too hardcore, to be honest sometimes I find dressed people more sexy than naked people), but the drawings and the fluff got me for some of them. I'd say I have a tendency to prefer soft.

So to be short, yes, kind of...?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> A smile on your face is all I need to make my day complete, love. <3
> 
> 
> Amateur webcam. Need I say more? xD


Considering today was rather "meh", it was much needed! <3

Also.. oh lord... amateur porn... >_>


----------



## Simo (Nov 13, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Eh to be honest I had a hard time finding porn that quite fitted my expectations.
> 
> ... I've discovered furry porn through a very open minded friend (emphasize very), and to be honest I found it as repulsive as regular porn (I find it too hardcore, to be honest sometimes I find dressed people more sexy than naked people), but the drawings and the fluff got me for some of them. I'd say I have a tendency to prefer soft.
> 
> So to be short, yes, kind of...?



In many ways, I'm of the same mind: I get more excited by things that are suggestive, rather than purely explicit.

It seems to leave more room for the imagination.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 13, 2017)

Simo said:


> In many ways, I'm of the same mind: I get more excited by things that are suggestive, rather than purely explicit.
> 
> It seems to leave more room for the imagination.



Well I totally agree, imagination is quite fine. Another reason is that I have a tendency to find genitals ugly and repulsive, and they are the part I usually like the least. However, casual nudity is quite charming in some cases, but again, I can't put every egg in the same basket.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Who needs porn, when you have an imagination!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Just remember what the internet is for


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Who needs porn, when you have an imagination!



I agree...

However...

Sometimes porn do help imagination.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Considering today was rather "meh", it was much needed! <3
> 
> Also.. oh lord... amateur porn... >_>


Cheers, love. 

If you're ever a bit down, you know where to find me. <3


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

To be honest i though the name yiff was stupid XD i always though furry love making or just furry sex was way better and kinkyer IMP


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 13, 2017)

No. I don't care for NSFW art, it does nothing for me. (neither does real porn but I avoid that for moral reasons.)
The only NSFW art I like is the art I make myself, because it's personal and it has meaning. But why would I want to see other people's characters having sex? No thanks.
I will be honest, most of FA's NSFW is an instant mood killer anyway...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 13, 2017)

Porn movies have plots?


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Porn movies have plots?


sometimes lol


----------



## TwizztedDragon (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh yeah . big fluffy booty high in the air atached too a nice nekojin or a bunny with nice tatas . wow okay nvm. Any yeah i like furry porn.


----------



## TwizztedDragon (Nov 13, 2017)

Any way*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Looks at Avatar* 

What do you think?


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *Looks at Avatar*
> 
> What do you think?


lol looks like a fursona that would love to chase mine XD


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 13, 2017)

Nope. Never really interested me.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

I love yiff  the sexul aspeckt of the furry world is apart of it ^^ i love it you wont find godzilla sized Rooster or anthro dogs willingly dlooing all over hes  freinds hardly anywher else (ive looked) LOL


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> lol looks like a fursona that would love to chase mine XD


Well you know what they say, foxes do love the c**ck, but the c**ck also loves the fox.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well you know what they say, foxes do love the c**ck, but the c**ck also loves the fox.
> 
> View attachment 23600


 id deff do that with you  or you could be my snuggel buddie in my bed (i have 9 plsuhes) lol youd make a great dolly to sleep with :3


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 14, 2017)

What sort of a question is this?
Isn't the furry fandom all about Yiff and OwO?


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 14, 2017)

Rimna said:


> What sort of a question is this?
> Isn't the furry fandom all about Yiff and OwO?


now that i think of it im kinda supirsed the mods or cool with this topic


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 14, 2017)

Me IRL I guess


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 14, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Me IRL I guess


me to love the one on the end lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 14, 2017)

Yea know i think im geting to mutch into the adult stuff tho ...see if you say..yiffy type stuff to peaple they might get uncomfortable even if its by accident... so i have to watch what i say from  time to time. i love yiff BUT i know that 50% dont like to talk about it derrecly ...but i do love it

yea know like o wow i love your characters big feet! lol i did that once without thinking and the artist was like...eee get away!!"XD then today i posted a RG thing in the wrong place and tunred some heads ( it was meant to go to the RP forums not in Gen furry talk XD ooops


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

Need i even answer this thread? (¬‿¬)

*Woofs on back to what I was doing*


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 14, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> now that i think of it im kinda supirsed the mods or cool with this topic



Because it's being kept civil, everyone is respecting social boundaries, and it's a relevant topic this fandom has to deal with.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 14, 2017)

RuffusTheLynx said:


> I want to know what percentage of furs like yiff.
> Tell me what's the reason because you like/don't like yiff.


You may want to specify what definition of the word "yiff" you're using - I've seen multiple in my time, and you don't give enough context to clearly pick which one your question pertains to.


----------



## modfox (Nov 14, 2017)

*No!*


----------



## Okamio (Nov 14, 2017)

I like furry romance, yes. =3


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 14, 2017)

Like I said in a another thread, I like it from an artistic standpoint.


----------



## Amiir (Nov 14, 2017)

I mean come on who doesn't love porn at least a little bit? I don't believe that even asexuals don't get a stiffy from time to time if they stumble upon some good shit


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 14, 2017)

Not sure how ya'll are defining Yiff. So I'll just comment on generalities:

Pornography is nice. Furry or otherwise.

Flirting is nice.

Sex is nice.

Cringy, murry purry furry, rp sexual stuff.... not so much. Weirds me out.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 14, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Me IRL I guess


Reminds me of this.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 14, 2017)

i like all kinds of art, even the adult stuff, even the gay stuff, even the girly stuff, even the *insert fetish here* stuff, even _if it's not my sexual focus/preference_. So long as there's some amount of style, skill and effort in it, i can appreciate art for arts' sake. You can enjoy sexy art even for sexy's sake without it being strictly wank fuel, right? Surely i'm not the only one.


----------



## Ginza (Nov 14, 2017)

Personally, no. However, I don't see anything wrong if you do. Just not my personal preference is all


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah... A hard yes for me.  I watched yiff for over a year before I even discovered the fandom or knew what it was called.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 14, 2017)

Why, yes, I enjoy Yelling Into Fuzzy Figs.
I'm not into looking at people in the act of sex, furry or otherwise, there's just something about seeing someone's dick in someone's non-specific hole, or seeing someone ejaculating into or onto anything, or anything that's just blatantly fucked up. I will peruse my particular fetishes on my own time, and if in the future someone I like shares them with me, then fucking neato. Do I care about the species? Yes, if it's someone doing anything to an irl animal, then it's my opinion that they should be fired out of a cannon into a pool filled with vinegar and powdered glass, but if it's a drawing, doesn't matter, as long as I and everyone else who looks at it doesn't go to fuck a real animal.
As a side note, if a real life werewolf came up to me and asked if I would have sex with them, sweet, because werewolves are awesome.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Because it's being kept civil, everyone is respecting social boundaries, and it's a relevant topic this fandom has to deal with.


 yea thats true ^^


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 14, 2017)

Short answer: Yes.

Long answer: Yes.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 15, 2017)

All porn is a form of art, and it should be appreciated as such <3


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

heck yea!


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

i just don't like porn in general


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2017)

I generally like pinups, so furry pinups aren't much different to me in that regard.
However supersexualised fetish art is very much nope.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 15, 2017)

Amiir said:


> I mean come on who doesn't love porn at least a little bit? I don't believe that even asexuals don't get a stiffy from time to time if they stumble upon some good shit



Depends what sort of Asexual, but you're not wrong. It's like what I said in a different thread; I have never met another living male, female, trans, or so forth, that I have felt sexual feeling for. Yet these non-existent animal-people hybrids known as furries have always peeked my interest. Though even then I'm kind of picky.

To answer the poll, I would not go as far as to say I find porn repulsive, I've just never been fond of seeing art of a furry(ies) engaged in sexual activities. Though I find the anatomy of animal-people hybrids attractive, though I'm only really interested in Vulpine and Canine, excluding domestic dogs, because that's just straight up weird to me.
To go a little more into detail, it's the sheathed penis or smaller breasts of animals that I prefer, as it doesn't get in the way when it's being handled by a decent pornographic artist, so basically it's the body that does it for me, rather than exaggerated or unrealistic sexual organs.

Porn involving real humans, on the other hand? I can't watch that stuff, just feels too weired to watch two strangers fuck.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 15, 2017)

Yes I do. And hentai too.


----------



## Amiir (Nov 15, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Yes I do. And hentai too.


^^^ 69th post :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 15, 2017)

Amiir said:


> ^^^ 69th post :3



She's just making sure her stance is not misconstrued


----------



## Simo (Nov 15, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Yeah... A hard yes for me.  I watched yiff for over a year before I even discovered the fandom or knew what it was called.



That's funny, it was similar for me...I saw 'yiffy' art first, and then, that made me look into the whole furry things, afterwards, as I had no idea furries had any relation to such art....well, though not quite for a whole year, that's an impressive feat! : V

But for a long time, I did think furries were just these nerdy, innocent people who wore funny costumes, and played video games. 

I had no idea about the range of art, fiction, and such...though this was about 10 years ago.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yep, depending on what's involved, it's amazing, how it can be so much more imaginative and fun than normal porn, which is pretty boring, to me.





Simo said:


> That's funny, it was similar for me...I saw 'yiffy' art first, and then, that made me look into the whole furry things, afterwards, as I had no idea furries had any relation to such art....well, though not quite for a whole year, that's an impressive feat! : V
> 
> But for a long time, I did think furries were just these nerdy, innocent people who wore funny costumes, and played video games.
> 
> I had no idea about the range of art, fiction, and such...though this was about 10 years ago.



Pretty much all of this is true for me too. I didn't really know about the fandom or any communities in it before then and for a good while afterwards. It was actually from the more PG artists and members where I learned more about the fandom.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

To continue my previous posts, I'm pretty kinky and will view just about any furry fetish that isn't gore, vore, scat, or diaper. *voluntarily signs up for psych eval*


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 16, 2017)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE it. Hell, I even run my own Tumblr for it~ However, there's a time and place for it.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 16, 2017)

SQUIIIIICK!!!
I'M THE SOFTEST OF CORES, LIKE COTTON CREAM CHEESE, FURRY PORN MAKES ME GAG, COUGH, AND WHEEZE! Normal porn does that too, don't get me wrong, now I sing my mean old purist song!
I'm a simple fellow who's hard to please, just pinups with thicc girls is enough for me! But that's not exactly enough, I have my needs. My preferences go far beyond that you see...
I don't care about genitals, not of weeners, nipples, or holes at all, in fact that always disgusts me, not a happy customer ya'll.
I don't care about butts either, cuz I don't get it and I must hold my opinion tighter. Boobs are the best, for that my acclaim can go no higher!
But if it's the last big note that I must leave on the ground, I like it when characters get round.
Sorry if that's complicated, I understand if that compensates. But my tastes are quite complex, thus it's hard to satiate.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

Amiir said:


> I mean come on who doesn't love porn at least a little bit? I don't believe that even asexuals don't get a stiffy from time to time if they stumble upon some good shit


I have a couple of asexual friends. And boy is it fun to poke them about it. xD

We even make it a "challenge to get them horny". It's all in good fun though, and they join in on it too. Fuckin' glad I met Nat-chan. He knows how to roll with it.  <3


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 18, 2017)

Why do furries call it yiff? Just call it porn. To answer the question though, you would be surprised to learn that, yes, I have a functioning sex drive like most normal human beings would, just got corrupted somewhere along the way, and now I'm here.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2017)

I REFUSE TO BELIEVE ASEXUALS EXISTS!

No man is virtuous enough to resist the YIFF! :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 18, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Why do furries call it yiff? Just call it porn. To answer the question though, you would be surprised to learn that, yes, I have a functioning sex drive like most normal human beings would, just got corrupted somewhere along the way, and now I'm here.



Hi fellow corruptee!


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 18, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Why do furries call it yiff? Just call it porn. To answer the question though, you would be surprised to learn that, yes, I have a functioning sex drive like most normal human beings would, just got corrupted somewhere along the way, and now I'm here.



Its called yiff to differentiate it from other types of porn.

Also count me like that as well. Though i mostly appreciate it for an artistic standpoint, yiff made normal porn too boring for me.


----------



## Simo (Nov 18, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Why do furries call it yiff? Just call it porn. To answer the question though, you would be surprised to learn that, yes, I have a functioning sex drive like most normal human beings would, just got corrupted somewhere along the way, and now I'm here.



'Cause that's the sound foxes make when they 'do it', ya silly fox! Everyfur knows that : P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> 'Cause that's the sound foxes make when they 'do it', ya silly fox! Everyfur knows that : P



Making me tingle there!


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> 'Cause that's the sound foxes make when they 'do it', ya silly fox! Everyfur knows that : P


Really...
MYTH DETECTED.


----------



## Ki3thrz (Nov 18, 2017)

Totally pro-yiff. Also pro-human porn. Just depends on my mood.
On a side note, I'd like to imagine in an alternate universe of furries a thread was started proposing the question "Do you guys like human porn?"


----------



## Simo (Nov 18, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Really...
> MYTH DETECTED.



But it's true, I read it on the internet! : )

*yiff*


(onomatopoeic, apocryphal) Representing the bark of a fox (especially while mating).
yiff - Wiktionary

Although, I will say, having heard foxes mating at night, they sound nothing like this. The various screeches, cries and noises they make send a chill through the spine!


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> But it's true, I read it on the internet! : )
> 
> *yiff*
> 
> ...


I can't tell what's more disturbing, the description of foxes mating or that you heard them.


----------



## Simo (Nov 18, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> I can't tell what's more disturbing, the description of foxes mating or that you heard them.



OMG, they're hard to ignore. There's a lot of foxes, in the city, oddly, or in those spaces that are along train-tracks and river-valleys, and can't be built on, and they've adapted well to urban/suburban settings, alleys and such. I've seen more foxes in Baltimore, than I ever did in the wilds of Michigan. Like a raccoon they will dig through the trash and such, and when they mate, the cries are both peculiar, and haunting!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG, they're hard to ignore. There's a lot of foxes, in the city, oddly, or in those spaces that are along train-tracks and river-valleys, and can't be built on, and they've adapted well to urban/suburban settings, alleys and such. I've seen more foxes in Baltimore, than I ever did in the wilds of Michigan. Like a raccoon they will dig through the trash and such, and when they mate, the cries are both peculiar, and haunting!



Is it wrong that I just went and looked that up and am now extremely happy?


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG, they're hard to ignore. There's a lot of foxes, in the city, oddly, or in those spaces that are along train-tracks and river-valleys, and can't be built on, and they've adapted well to urban/suburban settings, alleys and such. I've seen more foxes in Baltimore, than I ever did in the wilds of Michigan. Like a raccoon they will dig through the trash and such, and when they mate, the cries are both peculiar, and haunting!


Well... I guess you could call baltimore the nick wildes. Cuz there's a lot of city foxes.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Why do furries call it yiff? Just call it porn. To answer the question though, you would be surprised to learn that, yes, I have a functioning sex drive like most normal human beings would, just got corrupted somewhere along the way, and now I'm here.


yeaa me to i walys though the word yiff was unecesary as it just makes are fandome more od than it needs to be haha its oldy got a bunch of temrs that most other fandomes dont touch on like young furrys or giant furrys -macros cubs ect ect you dont see that in star treck fans ^^ but i do love yiff anways just always though the word yiff was silly.


----------



## Augustus (Nov 19, 2017)

I do not like porn in any form or fashion. I rather leave it to the imagination.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 19, 2017)

AugustusTheClydesdale said:


> I do not like porn in any form or fashion. I rather leave it to the imagination.


Doooooood 

You make it sound like porn is the filthiest things ever conceived by mankind :V

Don't you know ancient Egyptians drew porn?


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

AugustusTheClydesdale said:


> I do not like porn in any form or fashion. I rather leave it to the imagination.


and theirs a good percent that dont ^^ thats cool in fact thos who do like yiff supposbly are in the minorty...thats what ive heard not a 100% sure


----------



## Augustus (Nov 19, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Doooooood
> 
> You make it sound like porn is the filthiest things ever conceived by mankind :V
> 
> Don't you know ancient Egyptians drew porn?



No, I did not know that.

I am not saying that all sexual content, no matter how much is involved, is completely bad. It is just not in my personal interests to look at other people or other characters having sex with each other. Now, I will say if a work makes sexuality sophisticated, then ... maybe.


----------



## Filter (Nov 19, 2017)

I like *some* of it. Yiff can be fun to draw and to look at, but there's a lot out there that isn't my thing. Besides, I'm more into clean art and cute pinups. 

IMO, yiff is worlds apart from real porn. One requires imagination and talent. The other is basically people being sexually exploited.  Yiff, at least some of the good stuff, has artistic value. Real porn arguably doesn't. As hard as porn can be to define, "lack of artistic value" is often included in the definition.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 19, 2017)

Beacuse people say all that furries do is just yiff all the time, does that mean I am yiff?


----------



## Ki3thrz (Nov 21, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Doooooood
> 
> You make it sound like porn is the filthiest things ever conceived by mankind :V
> 
> Don't you know ancient Egyptians drew porn?


Cleopatra conceived an invention to hold horses steady as she mounted them from below... She fucked horses.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 21, 2017)

♫ Do you like yiff ♫? yea we like yiff? cant wait o get a mouth full YIFY! ♫ YIFFY~! do doo doo do cant wait to get a mouth ful!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> cant wait o get a mouth full YIFY!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 21, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23990


XD the posts name made me think of the waffle song lol i have no idea why lol


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 21, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I REFUSE TO BELIEVE ASEXUALS EXISTS!
> 
> No man is virtuous enough to resist the YIFF! :V



Today I learned I am either impossibly virtuous or not a male
How very interesting


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

Just remember, you can't yiff a cactus!


----------



## Saiko (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Just remember, you can't yiff a cactus!


Clearly you haven’t spent enough time on e621. There are many who disagree. :V


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

Saiko said:


> Clearly you haven’t spent enough time on e621. There are many who disagree. :V


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 24, 2017)

Saiko said:


> Clearly you haven’t spent enough time on e621. There are many who disagree. :V


Yeah um good luck with that one
And don't come crying to me when your genitals get the cacti thorns in them

... At least it's not android girls.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 24, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> ... At least it's not android girls.


It has those too. XD


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> ... At least it's not android girls.


BUT ANDROID 18 THO


----------



## Saiko (Nov 24, 2017)

Okay I can tentatively confirm that no one has posted both together yet.

Edit:
WAIT NO! ABORT ABORT!


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 24, 2017)

Cactus android girls? Who would make such a thing...?
Gotta be like the best anti-sex robot ever.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

Saiko said:


> Okay I can tentatively confirm that no one has postedboth together yet.
> 
> Edit:
> WAIT NO! ABORT ABORT!


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 25, 2017)

Not really... maybe kind of under certain circumstances


Two characters in a suggestive pose or "implied sexual themes" or anything along those lines is something that I find sort of appealing, or even cute for some reason, especially when used in a satirical manner. Just make sure they are fully clothed or what not

full on hardcore yiff with exposed genitals is something that makes me look away though, i find it gross in many aspects, but thats my opinion


----------



## Takkin (Nov 26, 2017)

As a newcomer... I very much like Yiffs! Probably one of the second, or third, things that really pulled me in. As others have mentioned, they can be very passionate and bring in so much emotion/feeling. I'm a big fan of the facial emotion and poses that Artists create; both in clothed SFW situations and NSFW. However, to me, the line is certainly out there for going too crazy, haha. But, my crazy is someone else's fun!


----------

